# Shadowing (language learning technique)



## L'irlandais

I was wondering is there a Korean term for this, in the context of language learning techniques?
Would 함께 지내기 work well in this context? (Shadowing - WordReference 영-한 사전)

Source:  Learn Any Language


> Shadowing is a language learning technique developed by the American Professor Alexander Arguelles, first in Germany and later Korea. The basis of the method is audio in the language that you are learning. While listening, you attempt to repeat -- to "shadow" -- what you hear as quickly as you hear it.


Background:  I have recently started work for Linguaphone and am digging into the why and wherefore of some methods they propose. To be honest the term sounds odd to me in English too.


----------



## pcy0308

Hello L'irlandais,
In this context, "함께 지내기" does not correctly represent what you want to say: WordReference's definition of the word refers to a person living together in (very) close proximity to another person, so much so that the former can almost be considered as a "shadow" of the latter. It wouldn't be the ideal choice to represent the aforementioned learning technique, which is basically "repeating after what you are hearing" and can simply be interpreted as "*따라 말하기*" in Korean. Hope this helps.


----------



## L'irlandais

Thanks pcy0308,
That’s perfect.  Would that be something like « follow along » in English?


----------



## pcy0308

"Follow along" is spot-on. An alternative could be "repeat after".


----------



## L'irlandais

Great.  It is certainly interesting to see how it is treated in Korean, since the English word shadowing isn’t comprehensible really.  Words don’t have shadows, what was he trying to covey?  Perhaps the fact the method uses headphones, one’s own voice is just a much quieter repetition of the sound direct in the ears from the headphones.


----------

